# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی روزانه و هفتگی رایگان آزمون های آزمایشی96

## aghakhani110

برنامه ریزی روزانه و هفتگی رایگان آزمون های آزمایشی96
 سلام.به کنکوری های 96 در این قسمت از تایپیک قصد داریم که برنامه های روزانه واسه ازمون ((قلم چی -گزینه دو و ......))رو که خودتان برنامه ریزی میکنید باهم به اشتراک بزاریم تا به تمام کسایی که به نحوی با برنامه یزی مشکل دارن،بتوانند بهره ببرند و پیشرفت کنند..

----------


## farshad7

> برنامه ریزی روزانه و هفتگی رایگان آزمون های آزمایشی96
>  سلام.به کنکوری های 96 در این قسمت از تایپیک قصد داریم که برنامه های ازمون رو خودتان برنامه ریزی میکنید باهم به اشتراک بزاریم تا تمام کسایی که به نحوی با برنامه یزی مشکل دارن،بتوانند بهره ببرند و پیشرفت کنند..



اگه خودت فهمیدی چی نوشتی به ما هم توضیح بده :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## D.A.A

> اگه خودت فهمیدی چی نوشتی به ما هم توضیح بده


بسیار عالی  :Yahoo (76):  روز رو به قسمت های مساوی 75 دقه تقسیم می کنیم دامام  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## aghakhani110

دوستان اگر نکته ای در مورد برنامه ریزی دارید..بفرمایید؟؟

----------


## aghakhani110

فایل پیوست 57904

----------


## javid78

تو برنامه دقیقا باید چه چیزایی ذکر بشه؟؟

----------


## aghakhani110

تعداد تست ها----و ساعت مطالعه دروس

----------


## Mr Sky

*کسی واسه برنامه ریزی 14 روز آزمون مشکل داره.بنظرم 4 تا فایل صوتی برنامه ریزی
1- مقدمات برنامه ریزی
2- 10 گام طلایی در برنامه ریزی
3 - برنامه ریزی به روش کیفی
4- شخصی سازی برنامه آزمون
رو از سایت دکتر افشار دانلود کنه گوش بده بنویسه
..
.
.
.*

----------


## D.A.A

دوستان فایل های مشاوره ای اقای افشار رو گوش بدین

----------


## Dayi javad

این برنامه شخصی چون با توجه به شرایط و توان خودت نوشتیش ! سرعت مطالعه هر کسی متفاوت !! شاید یکی مثلا فصل 1 شیمی دوم رو تو 6 ساعت با تست جمعش کنه ! اما یکی دو سه برابر این وقتو بزاره براش بازم خوب یاد نگیره !

ولی اگ خودت کنکوری هستی و بتونی همیطور پیش بری نتیجه خوبی ان شا الله میگیری ! فقط امیدوارم تا روز کنکور 96 همیطور با برنامه و خوب پیش بری

----------


## aghakhani110

دوست عزیز اگه خلاصش رو دازی یا یک برنامه ی خودتان واسمون بفرست؟؟

----------


## aghakhani110

برنامه دارید بزارید دوستان؟؟؟

----------

